# Hammond watch. No, not that Hammond !



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Gentlemen (I'm sure some of you are :biggrin: ), perhaps you can help.

I bought this watch because the name Hammond has a family connection. And because I like it and it wasn't expensive.










It was obviously made by a small now defunct company and I can find only a couple of images on the net but no record of the company itself.

It looks like it has an A Schild standard 1809 ebauche movement, but I can't find the 1809 anywhere, only an 1800/1801 and 1802/1803 which are day and day date versions, which look the same.

It's only for my own records, so doesn't really matter that much, just curious if I'm reading it right as an 1809.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

It's clearly a 1800 series ebauche, nothing like the earlier 1790's or later 1810's.

These may have been dialled & cased up by Schild for a retailer/company (Hammond?), which they did regularly for individual retailers.

This was an avenue exploited by the Swiss in the 60's, 70's, to assist depleted sales due to the quartz revolution within the industry.

Much like MSR, Roamer, Tissot, etc, did for Watches of Switzerland.

Nice find......they are still out there. :thumbsup:


----------

